# Texas Tortoises



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2014)

These are just the cutest little things. I have 1.3 little Gopherus berlandieri. Little miniature desert tortoises.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 27, 2014)

LOVE!!! I wish I had one! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cool


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 27, 2014)

dang you have a lot of torts! lol


----------



## wellington (Jul 27, 2014)

They do look cute. How many different species do you have? if you don't mind. For the 3 years I have been a member, I am still hearing about new ones, or my memory just stinks


----------



## Flipper (Jul 27, 2014)

Adorable 

I enjoy all your posts


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2014)

Send them to me Yvonne!
They will be home sweet home in Texas eating Texas weeds and drinking Texas water . Hahaha


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 27, 2014)

I love them too!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2014)

wellington said:


> They do look cute. How many different species do you have? if you don't mind. For the 3 years I have been a member, I am still hearing about new ones, or my memory just stinks




Counting turtles too I have 15 different species.


----------



## wellington (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow, that's a nice size number. I knew you had a few, but didn't realize how many. How many of just tortoises, please?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2014)

Eleven - Aldabran, Russian, Gopherus agazissii, Gopherus berlandieri, Sulcata, SA leopard, Babcock leopard, Manouria emys phayrei, Manouria emys emys, Redfooted, Yellowfooted. The RF belong to Dr. Cosmonaut.

I think, now that I'm counting, that I actually have more than 15 species.

RES, Phrynops hillari, Actinemys marmorata, Florida soft shell, Gulf coast box turtle, 3-toe, eastern, western, Florida, so that makes 19 species. I recently adopted out all my ornata box turtles. I thought they'd be better off with someone else. I had a hard time keeping them alive.


----------



## TigsMom (Jul 27, 2014)

Yvonne; You can have just 1 more species before you have to learn to count with something other than fingers and toes. LOL  What a wonderful collection you have! I didn't know about Gopherus Belandieri. How nice to have some that stay on the smaller size.


----------



## wellington (Jul 27, 2014)

COOL, I didn't realize you had so many different turtle species. I think I know what you do all day long. Are there any left that you would really like to have, turtle or tortoise?
I would really like a Rad. They are so beautiful. Not sure I would spend that kind of money though.


----------



## littleginsu (Jul 27, 2014)

Are those the ones with the gorgeous green eyes?!?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 28, 2014)

The ones with the interesting eyes are desert tortoises - Gopherus agassizii


----------



## Ida (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 28, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Eleven - Aldabran, Russian, Gopherus agazissii, Gopherus berlandieri, Sulcata, SA leopard, Babcock leopard, Manouria emys phayrei, Manouria emys emys, Redfooted, Yellowfooted. The RF belong to Dr. Cosmonaut.
> 
> I think, now that I'm counting, that I actually have more than 15 species.
> 
> RES, Phrynops hillari, Actinemys marmorata, Florida soft shell, Gulf coast box turtle, 3-toe, eastern, western, Florida, so that makes 19 species. I recently adopted out all my ornata box turtles. I thought they'd be better off with someone else. I had a hard time keeping them alive.


I sure need to come visit one of those day.


----------

